# Will adding Sunday Sundae help with environmental allergies?



## sterlingmaloryarcher (Aug 16, 2014)

just ordered Sunday Sundae for Archer, as I think he has some allergies that are not clearing up with just kefir and raw honey and I've read that probiotics and digestive enzymes could help with reducing or eliminating allergies. He is currently getting FeedSentials and ShEmp Oil with his meals as well.

I think he might have some environmental allergies in addition to food digestive issues (he was getting hunger pukes and throwing up bone chunks before I added the kefir). Will adding Sunday Sundae help with environmental allergies as well as food issues? I'm still trying to learn how digestive issues relate to the overall health of the dog, and I'm hoping I can reduce or eliminate his allergies entirely by working on his gut health first instead of using medications or external treatments.

His general symptoms: itching, goopy eyes, and nibbling at his paws, legs, and groin. The itching has really gone down since switching to a raw diet, but the goopy eyes and nibbling hasn't really gone down.

Also does anyone have any experience with how long it would take to get past the daily feeding phase into a weekly maintenance phase with issues like this? Kefir improved his digestive problems almost immediately, but I don't know if I'll be as lucky with getting his allergies resolved as quickly.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

short answer --- yes .
reasons --- natural vitamin C 
QUERCETIN 
Rutin 
anthocyanins - anti inflammatory (red raspberry , red sweet beet - also source of betaine) 

this can get to be really long .... but those are some reasons , outside of the improved digestive system , and gut flora balance .


----------



## sterlingmaloryarcher (Aug 16, 2014)

Ok thank you!

I will have to do more reading on how those benefit allergies, but I'm glad that it can help with environmental allergies.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I'll have to look into this as well! My terrier mix has been having inflamed eyes that drain daily for most of this year(I also live in a year round warm climate), switching her to raw did nothing so I'm thinking it's environmental as well... I've just been giving her Zyrtec because nothing else was working but it seems to be helping with the draining a bit.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

You may want to add Feed Sential - PHYT'n CHANCE along with the Sunday Sundae. 
Here is the info:
_*Phyt'n Chance*_ combines high ORAC* marine and terra super greens which provide powerful antioxdant benefits. Split cell Chlorella and Spirulina are outstanding sources of complete, bio-available, nutrition providing important amino acids, minerals, vitamins and enzymes.

_*Phyt'n Chance*_ has generous amounts of these two powerhouse superfoods, which *include cleansing/detoxification, anti inflammation, and phyto nutrition supporting immune health. *The inclusion of *reishi mushroom powder and "matcha" green tea powder provide further benefit by way of their immune stimulating properties.*

Phyt-n-Chance-K9-A-Highly-Concentrated-Antioxidant-Blend

Since I've started using ALL of the Feed Sential's items, our 8 year old female GSD has started acting like a pup! I'm SOLD on these products!

Moms

To Purchase From Canada:
*Sunday Sundae* (Digestive Enzyme & Pro-Biotic Combo): http://ineedthat.corecommerce.com/Sunday-Sundae.html
*Feed-Sentials – K9 Nutrients*( Multi Vitamins – combination of whole foods which provides a full spectrum vitamins with co-factors which amplify benefits): http://ineedthat.corecommerce.com/FEED-SENTIALS.html 
*Sh-emp Oil* (Combination of Herring Oil, Coconut Oil and Hemp Oil): http://ineedthat.corecommerce.com/SH-EMP-OIL.html 
*Phyt-n-Chance* (superfoods, which includes cleansing/detoxification, anti inflammation, and phyto nutrition supporting immune health): http://ineedthat.corecommerce.com/Phyt-n-Chance-K9-A-Highly-Concentrated-Antioxidant-Blend.html
*Power Of EA’s* (a unique blend of natural, health enriching oils that are high in omega 3. It also provides a rich source of beta carotene, another anti inflammatory and complete, natural vitamin E from two separate ingredients which provide four tocopherols.) http://ineedthat.corecommerce.com/Power-of-3EA-s.html 

To Purchase Feed Sential's From the USA: http://animalnature.net/animal-nature-product-listing.html 
phone: 412 723 2194 Jason @ Animal Nature (he can over-night this for you).


----------



## sterlingmaloryarcher (Aug 16, 2014)

Momto2GSDs said:


> You may want to add Feed Sential - PHYT'n CHANCE along with the Sunday Sundae.
> Here is the info:
> _*Phyt'n Chance*_ combines high ORAC* marine and terra super greens which provide powerful antioxdant benefits. Split cell Chlorella and Spirulina are outstanding sources of complete, bio-available, nutrition providing important amino acids, minerals, vitamins and enzymes.
> 
> ...


Ok I'll consider adding that if the Sunday Sundae doesn't clear up the issues. I plan on giving him eventually the full line of supplements but I've been adding it in slowly, one at a time, to make sure he doesn't have any issues or tummy trouble with the supplements.

I was also going to add in Power of 3EA's as well later this month or next month after getting him on the maintenance phase of Sunday Sundae.


----------

